# Creating a Series of Videos on Overcoming DP



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Yo guys,

Just some real advice from someone who overcame SEVERE DP.

Not gonna find this real type of shit from ANYONE on the planet.






Love Always,
PeteygG


----------



## binbab (Apr 27, 2012)

Walkingzombie said:


> Yo guys,
> 
> Just some real advice from someone who overcame SEVERE DP.
> 
> ...


 Great video man, I think you're dead on when it comes to recovery. I commented on your video under the name chiincha


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

binbab said:


> Great video man, I think you're dead on when it comes to recovery. I commented on your video under the name chiincha


Thanks my man! Got your comment. This ain't no Harris Harrington bullshit. I SHOULD sell it and make mad money, because it's actual beneficial stuff, but that's not the person I am. I just want people to live life happily and DP Free. Life is so much sweeter now that I've seen the worst it can offer. I always in my home studio whipping up tracks all day long. You'll certainly be hearing from me as a musician in the near future. You can mark my words. I'm working with a couple producers, along with my own production, just about every day. Keep on going, and remember that you CAN and WILL get better IF you want to. DP won't cure itself and it's hard work, but beyond worth it. Truly, at a loss for words as to how sweet life is now.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

good video man, real shit! Where's part 2?


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking forward to part two.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad to hear it guys! I just gotta do some clean up on my Droid so that I can film longer videos. I'm most likely going to have on up today at some point. I just need to get myself back into the DP mindset again and rediscover what I did to beat it. It's been months since I've been depersonalized, but I'll never forget how it felt or what I did to overcome it.

Not sure how parts I'm going to make, but I have no problem doing a 10+ series or so. Like I said, I'm not doing this for profit. I have no doubt I could bundle all the parts together and sell it for 250+, but it isn't worth it to me. Anything out there that claims to do something for DP really doesn't do anything at all. People have wasted enough money on bullshit scams, so I feel it only necessary that the real advice should come free, and from some one who severely experienced.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Part 2






Hope you enjoy! Doing some hard core work for you guys. No one else in the world could provide this type of insight on DP. I'm doing this because I care.

Much love,
Peter Christian


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

good video, everything you say makes perfect sense, i think supplements are hit and miss, some work some others, but it doesn't hurt to try, and i totally get how dp can make your mind comfortable in that state, but you yourself aren't comfortable, that's how i feel. Now i have felt less dp before, and thought i overcame it for a bit, it comes and goes in waves, and have felt it the past couple months a lot.


----------



## lauras (May 13, 2012)

Wow. You described how I feel perfectly, even down to the suicidal part (I didn't try to act on it, but came really close). I've been taking supplements for months, exercising, getting enough sleep... and still barely leaving the house, feeling tormented by my thoughts, and looking around at the world and obsessing about how I feel in response to how strange it all seems. I left this forum for awhile, but couldn't make myself go out and socialize, so that didn't go well. The last video hit me hard, I know you're on to something and, honestly, if I end up overcoming this due to following it, I am donating money to you regardless of if you want it or not, lol, seriously, I'm so ready to get out of this hellhole.

Looking forward to more of your videos, thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

lauras said:


> Wow. You described how I feel perfectly, even down to the suicidal part (I didn't try to act on it, but came really close). I've been taking supplements for months, exercising, getting enough sleep... and still barely leaving the house, feeling tormented by my thoughts, and looking around at the world and obsessing about how I feel in response to how strange it all seems. I left this forum for awhile, but couldn't make myself go out and socialize, so that didn't go well. The last video hit me hard, I know you're on to something and, honestly, if I end up overcoming this due to following it, I am donating money to you regardless of if you want it or not, lol, seriously, I'm so ready to get out of this hellhole.
> 
> Looking forward to more of your videos, thank you for sharing this with us.


Glad to hear what I was saying struck a chord with you! And you know what, the donation idea is definitely a great one. Clearly I'm not doing this for monetary gain, but I do understand how incredibly important this can be to the community. I still don't think many on the forum watched them, which is really a shame because it's beyond accurate detail. I'm a master at not only understanding, but curing depersonalization. I'll definitely set up a donation box in the descriptions because I really would appreciate it. I have $5 to my name right now, and it's hard to really do anything with such little income. It would be a "pay-what-you-feel-necessary" kind of thing, but I'm really putting a lot of work into this series. I have to actually force myself back into an almost depersonalized state to be able to reconnect with what I felt 6 months ago. I'll definitely have another video up by the end of the weekend, I'll try my best to make it today though.

Love always,
Peter Christian


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok ya'll! Here's part 3. It's the longest and most indepth in the three part series thus far clocking in at exactly 20 minutes.

I added the ability to donate through Paypal as although I'm not doing this for monetary gain, it is definitely a good deal of work and seeing as I'm currently unemployed and have $5 to my name it would be great to receive a little compensation for my hard work. This. Shit. Works. Period.

SOOOOOO.... Without further ado, I bring to YOU


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

what instructions have you actually given though? I've seen alot of talking but no actual instructions


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

The instructions are within the talking man. It talks a lot about how the DP mind works and certain things you can do to overcome it. There's a lot of info on what goes on during DP, as well as what you can do to overcome it. It seemed to be pretty well received by everyone else who watched it, maybe Youre looking for a magic pill or some shit, but it's,loaded with advice. I watch then before I upload them. It's cool if you're missing the point, but it seems like everyone else who watches them is finding real benefit from it. No need to be stubborn. If you're not finding anything, then I guess you're missing pretty much everything I'm saying. Clearly I'm not done, but you can honestly blow a baby penis as far as I'm concerned. I'M doing this because I know OTHER people will, and have, already benefited. You're more than welcome to post your free recovery advice that you clearly don't Fucking have. 
Trying to be positive and do something for the community that I'm no longer a part of, nor do I have to. Like I said, others are clearly benefiting, if you're not, oh well. Shit happens.

LATE


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank's man, your videos are appreciated, there giving me some hope and insight. I've been depersonalized for 2 weeks, i know i can get out of it if i really put my mind to it, ignore negative feedback you receive from others. I look forward to your future videos


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

BackToReality said:


> Thank's man, your videos are appreciated, there giving me some hope and insight. I've been depersonalized for 2 weeks, i know i can get out of it if i really put my mind to it, ignore negative feedback you receive from others. I look forward to your future videos


Thanks friend! There's always that one asshole. It's really nothing for me to make these videos when I realize how beneficial they have been thus far, and can continue to be to the community and anyone else with depersonalization. So therefore, I'm definitely going to be making some more. It may seem like just talking, but how else would I get the information across? I try to have a positive attitude during every video and throw some dumb jokes to make myself, and hopefully the viewers, laugh and lighten up. Always glad to hear encouraging words for my hard work!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Walkingzombie said:


> Thanks friend! There's always that one asshole. It's really nothing for me to make these videos when I realize how beneficial they have been thus far, and can continue to be to the community and anyone else with depersonalization. So therefore, I'm definitely going to be making some more. It may seem like just talking, but how else would I get the information across? I try to have a positive attitude during every video and throw some dumb jokes to make myself, and hopefully the viewers, laugh and lighten up. Always glad to hear encouraging words for my hard work!


Erm. It's not 'negative feedback'. You are being hyper-sensitive. I merely asked what instructions you've actually given. I didn't say 'that was shit' or 'I got nothing from these videos'.

I was actually going to write some nice feedback because alot of what you said applied to my own situation, but if your going to be like that then what's the point? Tool.

I could write more but I won't since you may lose the plot again.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

Petey Pablo did you experience a numbness of senses? mostly smell, touch, and taste for me, i can hear and see although my vision sucks and i see floaters and after images and trails a whole damn lot.


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Great vids man! And you said something specially important: the key to cure depersonalization is *not *temporary distraction but permanent distraction. Putting your mind in a new and true comfort zone. Dp is a comfort zone for the persons' brain but a hell for the person themselves (I don't know if that makes sense)


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

livinginhell333 said:


> Great vids man! And you said something specially important: the key to cure depersonalization is *not *temporary distraction but permanent distraction. Putting your mind in a new and true comfort zone. Dp is a comfort zone for the persons' brain but a hell for the person themselves (I don't know if that makes sense)


Thanks for noticing the effort man! I know this disorder extremely well, and love sharing info with those still needing it. I know if someone came back when I was severely DP'd with a multi-part, and successful, series of videos it would be a truly incredible gift for me.

It's just what I do, I guess.

Part four posted!


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

did you also feel disconnected from your body? Sometimes i feel more in reality when i socialize, with friends, and what not, but i never really feel there, it sometimes feels like i'm forcing it and i never feel in my body, and it's pretty damn bothersome. How did you get more connected to your body, was it gradual? instant? or did you start to not care or notice it anymore and it started to go away on its own.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

livinginhell333 said:


> did you also feel disconnected from your body? Sometimes i feel more in reality when i socialize, with friends, and what not, but i never really feel there, it sometimes feels like i'm forcing it and i never feel in my body, and it's pretty damn bothersome. How did you get more connected to your body, was it gradual? instant? or did you start to not care or notice it anymore and it started to go away on its own.


Bingo on the last one. Not notice or really care because once it came back, I fully noticed, and it didn't leave. As funny as it is, and while I'm making videos on curing it, it's really just how to assimilate yourself back into reality. It's extremely helpful advice, but once you watch my videos and learn things that you most likely already knew, just on a subconcious level, you start to gain insight into how recovery can be easily obtained and then stay DP-Free for life. I have manic-depression now, mostly manic, although I am extremely depressed right now, but it's nothing compared to CONSTANT depersonalization.

ALSO, cling onto those moments of reality when you socialize AFTER they occur. It gives you evidence that you are capable of holding conversations, that you are human, and that you can reproduce those same results later. I really think socializing is the key aspect in recovery. It gives your mind new things to think about, given the information provided to us by others. It also gives us good memories and things to hope for in the future. YOU. ARE. HUMAN. NOT. A. MOTHER.FUCKING.MACHINE.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i really do enjoy your videos. Sometimes i feel manic depressive too, maybe i am, but i feel the same as you i'd rather that than be in depersonalization, i try to hang on to every moment. The little things in life matter the most it's true, and even if i don't feel connected i have to try to connect. The idea on hobbies is good or existing hobbies. Lately i've enjoyed working out, mostly cardio, and music, but i try to keep doing things i like to do. I know distraction is key, although even when i do distract and what not the dp is till there but i don't think about it more. When its in my conscience is bothers me, when its in the sub-conscience it doesn't bother me as much, and of course when i'm stressed and depressed it hits full force. If i can lessen the stress and depression i feel better.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

livinginhell333 said:


> i really do enjoy your videos. Sometimes i feel manic depressive too, maybe i am, but i feel the same as you i'd rather that than be in depersonalization, i try to hang on to every moment. The little things in life matter the most it's true, and even if i don't feel connected i have to try to connect. The idea on hobbies is good or existing hobbies. Lately i've enjoyed working out, mostly cardio, and music, but i try to keep doing things i like to do. I know distraction is key, although even when i do distract and what not the dp is till there but i don't think about it more. When its in my conscience is bothers me, when its in the sub-conscience it doesn't bother me as much, and of course when i'm stressed and depressed it hits full force. If i can lessen the stress and depression i feel better.


My man, you can make it. Keep busy and the DP thoughts will fade into the background until they no longer affect you. And sooner or later the distraction won't even be distraction, but things you enjoy doing.

ANNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
Part 5


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Bumping this thread so that more people sees it. I'm surprised that so few people care when finally someone decides to create some original content


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Quarter Pounder said:


> Bumping this thread so that more people sees it. I'm surprised that so few people care when finally someone decides to create some original content


Fucking this. Thank you because you opened the floor to ranting, most likely caveman style. It's incredible that the ONLY thread with MASSIVE amounts of information CURING the disorder YOU have. I know if I saw this when I was fucked up I would lose it. Maybe life's lost its value, and that's understandable, but you have to cling to even the slightest chance of recovering. Without it, you're already dead. Always keep hope alive and I wanted to instill that in not just a few words, posts, or images. Video people. I'm not in some dumbass competition with Harris Weinerton because

1.) Mines $150 bones cheaper... Free.
And 
2.) I know mine works.

Continue to Post the same ridiculous streaming threads posing the same questions with the same lack of response, or MAYBE take the 5 videos worth of free knowledge that a fellow member came back to the forum cause you couldn't Fucking imagine how much I love you and how I hope that everyone of you can gain your life back in the way I have. Do what you want, but I would have KILLED if this exact same advice was dropped right in my lap from above or some shit.


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

I fully agree man. It's like people somehow don't trust any recovery advice that doesn't cost them money (which is fucking stupid).
But it's no wonder, this forum is a piece of shit... Everyone here is just asking about their own symptoms over and over again that been asked in the past hundreds of times, being miserable and no one looks for a solution. Or the "solutions" they give are "eat, sleep well and stop being anxious, it's all in your mind!!!11".
Thankfully every now and then someone does something productive.
PS: Keep making vids!


----------



## jenny1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just watched the first 2 videos, fantastic job, I brought the dp manual and this is ten times better...will watch the others later but just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

jenny1 said:


> Just watched the first 2 videos, fantastic job, I brought the dp manual and this is ten times better...will watch the others later but just wanted to say thanks.


Awesome feedback! Love it. LOVE IT! I'll try and get a video up this week at some point for sure. Thanks for watching!


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

There needs to be a special forum on this site dedicated to youtube video series such as this. Or at least have it stickied. This definitely needs more exposure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks so much for this. I really appreciate it! I've only watched the first two vids but they totally resonate with me and make so much sense. It shows that you know exactly what DP is like, and that you are giving your best advice tailored to DP. I've had it for 6 years, and I'm sick of it. I want my life back. Thanks for this gift to us... Now it's up to us as to whether we will take it on board and practice it or not. I sure want to!


----------



## so_tired (Dec 11, 2012)

hello, i have a question for you..

how socially inept were you, really? 
and how did this 'dp from early childhood' look like?

because for yrs i was pondering WHY i have such difficulty socializing. None of the therapists could guess, they were all "but you're so funny and humorous, entertaining.. why cant you do it with other people?" - and just recently i figurede DP is the answer, I began to think THIS is my personality...this is the worst part of being DP since early childhood, believing this is your personality... for example i remember since early childhood i couldnt watch cartoons ! ffs! i was 7 or something i already couldnt watch cartoons... never could concentrate or be in the moment...


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Could not understand a single point this guy was trying to make in his videos, it was a load of jumbled unorganised drivel. Harris Harrington atleast puts topics forward in a linear and intelligent fashion.


----------



## Fernoso716 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ummm wasnt dat hard to follow


----------



## WithYourSigh (Nov 25, 2012)

I cannot watch the videos; "removed by user". Is there a solution for this?


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

Susto said:


> you don't need to watch those videos, they say what everyone say, and that guy did not had had Depersonalization disorder... I spoke to him he and his 'symptoms' were diffent, also he was not Derealized.


What were his symptoms?


----------



## so_tired (Dec 11, 2012)

Susto said:


> you don't need to watch those videos, they say what everyone say, and that guy did not had had Depersonalization disorder... I spoke to him he and his 'symptoms' were diffent, also he was not Derealized.


what are you talking about? he has had DP, it is obvious from the videos. and I relate 100%, and dont know why has everybody attacked the guy, he just shared his experience and had good intentions


----------

